# I think we will soon see a good old boy cop fill a SDC full of lead



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SF cops might be able to handle a SDC disrespecting his authoritah, but not one from Alabama.









Watch what happens when police pull over a driverless car in San Francisco


In an Instagram video originally posted April 1, a driverless Cruise car -- apparently driving at night without its headlights on -- is seen getting pulled...




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

So a driverless car, isn't smart enough (or work correctly enough) to have the lights on at night... but we expect them to make those instant decisions that a human makes in the 2 seconds before a possible crash? Yeah, pass...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

*Klaatu barada nikto*
*and, don't you forget it.*


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Other than to make itself more visible to those outside the car, does it really need headlights?


----------

